# Pretty good guitar stand sale



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I bought a couple of these the last time they were on sale. Quality was great for keeping one of my spare's at the office - not likely good enough for your next tour. It's a pretty good deal for $4.99 with free shipping:

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/acce...1297&CJPID=552179&CJAID=10381297&CJPID=552179


----------

